# winter bobcat trapping



## HunterHawk (Dec 8, 2005)

I have a cabin in the U.P. and will be up there this winter hopefuly for a little bit, coyote calling and trapping and ice fishing. But i figured while i was out wondering around i would see if i could catch a bobcat too. The cabin right down the road from us always catches bobcats so i know they are around i havent hunted up there enough in the winter too see tracks or cats because when we get a lot of snow i cant even get back there. 

but i was just wondering if anyone on this forum could give me some inofrmation on how to trap one of these critters. Im sure there will be plenty of snow up there while im there so that is another factor i will have to fight with. but i guess some questions to start out with are 1. coni or leghold 2. what sizes, 3.I think i saw in FFG where they made bucket sets? and i guess what kind of lure or bait is good for bobcats? and if i am forgetting any other information please fill me in.. i just read the rules on trapping bobcat and i know i need a free kill tag so i will make sure i have that at least, anymore information would be amazing. thanks.
~Hawk


----------



## uptracker (Jul 27, 2004)

#1 Buy a Fur Harvesters license and then ask for the kill tags too.

You can use the bucket sets. They'd be the easiest for you. You will have some refusals though. Use square buckets if possible and a 160 conibear. Get a chunk of beaver to throw in there and smear a bit of Lennon's cat lure on the upper rim of the bucket. (You can get it from F&T Trading Post in Alpena). Somewhere in the vicinity of the set, tie a CD to an overhanging limb so that it can spin for eye appeal. Set up on the edge of a ceadr swamp if possible.

I'm sure you'll get more info and pics.


----------



## ottertrapper (Jan 6, 2006)

If going with the bucket sets I would go with a bigger coni you will get less refusals with the 280. Make some wooden boxes, but make the rugged looking then place beaver meat in the back camoflauge the box really well and put some cat lure out.


----------



## HunterHawk (Dec 8, 2005)

allready have the furharvesters..... thanks for the info..... if more people could keep it coming that would be great.... haha and the whole on the edge of a cedar swamp is awesome... our cabins on the only hill around haha its surrounded by cedar swamp so im good there.... thanks for the info and keep it coming
~Hawk


----------



## uptracker (Jul 27, 2004)

Just remember you can't use a coni above a 160 on dry public lands unless it's 4 ft. off the ground.........jsut in case you're planning on trapping cedars close by that are public, that's all.


----------



## HunterHawk (Dec 8, 2005)

its private so is that just on public? i would have to buy one i dont even have one yet. you guys say use boxes but or plastic square buckets but how big would a hole be or how high up that sorts of stuff dimensions by any chance? or pictures would be cool too..


----------



## ottertrapper (Jan 6, 2006)

A 280 coni is 8x8 so the hole would be just big enough to fit that and then you would have to cut notches on each side of the box for the springs to sit in. Read the game laws about coni. Public land trapping is 4 ft. up on just like uptracker said. From how I take it if you own the property you can set any size coni on the ground, however don't take that for the law please read up on it for yourself.


----------



## Joe R. (Jan 9, 2002)

HunterHawk,

What area of the UP are you going to be in? If you know where there are any old bear baits in the area set them up. They tend to draw in the cats. I like to set up in the cedars. If snow isn't to deep just scrape it away to bear ground and make your set. The more eye appeal the better for cats.

Joe


----------



## Yoopertrapper (Jan 24, 2006)

I like making sets along creek or river bottoms.Cats seem to travel along
them.I use lots of visual attractants such as surveyors tape or piece of cloth.I've even used some of the wifes shiney x-mas ornaments. REMEMBER the old saying CURIOSITY KILLED THE CAT!:lol: :lol:


----------



## HunterHawk (Dec 8, 2005)

i liked that curiosity killed the cat haha soooo clever... Im in Gulliver in schoolcraft county. we have 40 acres w/ a stream running threw the back side butting up to a big cedar swamp. thats backed up to hundreds of acres of stateland that you would probably have to walk miles in swamp to get to where im at. I know our neighbor up there traps so i would have some competion so that kind of sucks i have a feeling he knows what he is doing. so i dont know how much of a chance i have or how often he traps anymore but i am all for a challenge, lots of coyotes up there for everyone thats for sure but i want a nice cat fur for the cabin, or mount if its really nice. One problem with baiting them in with beaver meat. i have no where to trap beavers  ... there is some running around at school here at state but i think they are a different species haha ok sorry that was bad. think maybe i could get some beaver meat from someone on here? im sure someones got to be on my way up and could spare me some meat. About the bear bait i sure have like 6 points and no bear license again this year so i know for a fact we didnt bait any not sure if the neighbors did or not.

so anyone have any spare beaver meat this year you could make one happy trapper  .. thanks for all the info guys im taking notes... i need all the help i can get
~Hawk


----------



## ottertrapper (Jan 6, 2006)

Your neighbor can't take them all he is only allowed two cats per season! Gulliver area has lots of cats also!


----------

